# Fressen Kois alles?



## GG aus GL (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

mein Teich wird bald fertig und dann gibt es auch neue Bilder. (versprochen)

Aber mir ist was auf gefallen... 

a) ich habe um den Teich als Begrenzung einen Beton-Sockel mit Platten angebracht und an einigen steilen Stellen kullerte oder fiel von dem Estrichzement schon mal ein Steinchen in den Teich.
Ihr braucht nicht glauben, dass das Steinchen den Boden erreicht hat... ne es wurde von einem der Kois aufgefangen und abgelutscht... und dann schwammen alle 6 Kois immer unterhalb meiner Arbeitsstelle....und wenn dann ein Steinchen ins Wasser fiel... dann gab es Keilerei... und das "Leckerli":shock

b) Auf der Ufermatte habe ich Kressesamen ausgestreut und schon nach wenigen Tagen wächst die Kresse auf der Matte ... heute war ich am Verfugen und hörte merkwürdige Geräusche aus dem Teich... und was muß ich sehen... die Kois schwimmen an der Stelle mit der Kresse so weit raus wie möglich und fessen die kleinen Triebe ...die sie erreichen können

Also ich wundere mich schon über diese Fressgewohnheiten...

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen...

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## zickenkind (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fressen Kois alles?*

Hallo @ all,

ausser der Reihe bekommen meine Kopfsalat, ab und an mal Mais aus der Dose ( haben die was zu tun weil der Mais zum Boden sinkt), Orangenscheiben (Schale gut gewaschen), Zitronenscheiben, ab und an __ Wasserlinsen, Regenwürmer, mal ne Scheibe Graubrot oder Toast, aber halt alles nur zur Beschäftigung. Regelmässig wird natürlich Fischfutter verabreicht, Seidenraupen oder getrocknete Shrimps. Beobachtet habe ich aber auch schon das __ Schnecken auf dem Speiseplan waren, Grünzeug von den Pflanzinseln welches ins Wasser ragte.

In manch Litaratur steht auch zu ende gegarter __ Reis (voll gequollen) oder aber auch Müsli oder Kel...pops mit Honig. Wer hat da denn Erfahrungen mit gemacht??


----------



## Klausile (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fressen Kois alles?*

Hallo,

Koi sind nun mal eben Karpfen, und Karpfen sind Wasserschweine.
Die untersuchen zumindest alles was ins Maul passt auf fressbarkeit.
Da bei mir neben den Koi noch ein paar Goldorfen schwimmen, ist der Futterneid extrem.
Vor allem wenn ich mal wieder __ Nacktschnecken aufgesammelt habe und diese dann in den Teich werfe, dann kocht das Wasser.
Nur Salat haben sie bisher erfolgreich ignoriert.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## wp-3d (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fressen Kois alles?*



Klausile schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Koi sind nun mal eben Karpfen, und Karpfen sind Wasserschweine.
> Gruß Klaus



Wasserschweine
ich dachte dieses ist eins:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAipJYYqDqw&feature=channel_page


----------

